# 5-way switch



## hammerlane

bfackrell said:


> Is it possible to have a 5-way switch? IE: Four switches and one light.
> 
> …I don’t want to look stupid when I ask my electrician for a 5-way.:blush:


That can be done. But there is no such thing as a 5-way switch. 

Anyway for that setup you would use two 3-way switches and two 4-way switches. 

That accomplishes 4 switches for one light.

Heres a video showing 4 switches for one light:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=622NaX7VYqo


----------



## frenchelectrican

The photo what Hammerlane posted that is my pefered way to do this due it is easy to hook it up and what more you will have netural at each switch box in case you have multi location dimmer switch or electronique timer.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## joed

And for 5 way you just add another four way switch. You can add as many four way switches as needed.


----------

